# ***مواقع تهم مهندس الميكاترونكس !***



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (24 مارس 2006)

أخواني الكرام هنا نقوم بوضع المواقع التي تهم مهندس الميكاترونكس
وكل من لديه موقع فليتفضل مشكوراً بوضعها هنا
كما نقوم بوضع الروابط الهامة التي يتم ذكرها في مواضيع هذا القسم هنا

Mechatronics Reources
http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~dga/mechatronics/resources.html

*Mechatronics Tutorial Information*
*http://www.engr.sjsu.edu/bjfurman/courses/ME106/mechatronicstutorials.htm*

*HandyBoard--Official Web site at MIT*
*http://handyboard.com/*

*Motorola 68HC11 Microprocessor Info*​

*http://bd.thrijswijk.nl/thrsim11/68hc11/*


*Institute of Robotics and Mechatronics*​

*http://www.robotic.dlr.de*
​
*VirginiaTech Mechatronics:*​

*http://www.mechatronics.me.vt.edu/*
​
*Clemson University:*​

*http://ece.clemson.edu/crb/main.htm*
​
*Vanderbilt University:*​

*http://fourier.vuse.vanderbilt.edu/cim/*
​
*Chalmers University:*​

*http://www.mvs.chalmers.se/*
​
*University of Wisconsin*​

*http://mechatronics.me.wisc.edu/labresources/tutorials.htm*
​
*Colorado State University*​

*http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~dga/mechatronics/resources.html*
​
*Northwestern University*​

*http://www.mech.nwu.edu/dept/facilities/mechatronics/frameset.htm*
​
*Microchips Website: PIC microcontrollers*​

*http://www.microchip.com/*
​
*Mechatronics*
*http://www.rose-hulman.edu/~merkel/WpClassesME430.htm*


*وتقبلوا تحياتي*​


----------



## Eng2010 (8 أبريل 2006)

Thanks a lot Ahmad


----------



## ALRASHED71 (16 أبريل 2006)

يحق لكل مهندس في المنتدى أن يرفع القبعة وينحني احتراماً للباش مهندس أحمد لك تحياتي واحترامي على هذا السيل من المعلومات


----------



## فلسطيني2000 (29 أبريل 2006)

شكرا الك على المواقع الرائعه 



www.mrrobot.com


www.techtoystoday.com


----------



## الحالم (30 أبريل 2006)

مشكور اخي المهندس


----------



## هيا العاني (2 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي احمد ...وندعو الله عز وجل ان يوفقك خدمة لامتنا العربية


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (20 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى احمد ونعم مهندس الميكاترونكس لك جزيل الشكر والاحترام وجزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## mooddood2 (20 مايو 2006)

الله يكرمك يا احمد على كل اعمالك المميزة ويارب يجازيك خير عليها كلها


----------



## ahmedeldeep (22 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ احمد مجهودك رائع جدا


----------



## ahmedeldeep (22 مايو 2006)

اخوانى الاعزاء اليكم هذه المواقع ايضا 
http://www.engr.sjsu.edu/bjfurman/co...m#Mechatronics

http://mechatronics.me.wisc.edu/labr.../tutorials.htm

Matlab Tutorials 
http://www.engin.umich.edu/group/ctm/home.text.html

IEE
http://www.iee.org/Oncomms/pn/mechat...cations.cfm#nl

Mechanical Engineering 
Magazine Online 
http://www.memagazine.org/backissues/back.html


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (22 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.walaa (28 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (28 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## master_mode (3 يونيو 2006)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## hamzaaa (10 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذه المواقع الرائعة


----------



## مهندس أحمد الابراهيم (19 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedmousad (27 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ghiathak (29 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## سعدي يونس بدران (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*مهندس أحمد عفيفي*

تحية طيبة وبعد : 
أنا كثير مبسوط من المواضيع الرائعة التي تقوم ببثها عبر ملتقى المهندسين العرب ، المواضيع كتيررررررررر ممتازة وبتفيد طالب الهندسة بجميع مجالاته


----------



## سعدي يونس بدران (9 ديسمبر 2007)

كتيررررررررر ممتاز 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (21 مارس 2008)

:85::85::85::85::85:

علي عباس جاسم عراق ميكاترونيكس 

ارجو الاستفادة من اللنكات التالية 

http://www.ri.cmu.edu/home.html

http://www.robots.com/movies.php

http://www.cyclismo.org/tutorial/matlab/

اون لاينن ماثلاب هيلب 
http://www.mathworks.com/access/hel...fp-t-501-s&ei=UTF-8&fp_ip=UK&rd=r1&meta=vc=uk

http://www.mathworks.com/moler/chapters.html

شكراااا


:15::15::14::14::13::13:


----------



## فلسطيني2000 (23 مارس 2008)

شكرا علىالمواقع المفيده


----------



## MUSLIM125 (24 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا

والى العضو الذى كتب


> يحق لكل مهندس في المنتدى أن يرفع القبعة وينحني احتراماً للباش مهندس أحمد لك تحياتي واحترامي على هذا السيل من المعلومات



لا يجوز شرعا ذلك الانحناء


----------



## الجناحي (25 مارس 2008)

many thanks for the sites


----------



## littleprincess (26 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الدمنهوري (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورين جداااااااااااا ياباشمهندسين على هذا المجهود الرائع
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
http://www.shbab1.com/2minutes.htm
http://www.rasoulallah.net/


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي أستازي المهندس أحمد عفيفي سلامة وجزاك الله خيرأ
وربنا يزيدك من العلم كمان وكمان ويدينا
:85:


----------



## زرقة السماء (25 يوليو 2010)

للرفع


----------

